# T/C Venture



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Looking At the venture in 300 win. Anyone have experience with them? Decent looking rifle in my mind but looking for some real world reviews.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the Venture in 22-250 and the Icon in 22-250 both shoot sub moa if I do my part. 4th shot out of the Venture dropped a crow 350 yards off a porch post. He just happen to land after I had finished my 100 yd zero. TC makes good shooting firearms. Got the TC Encore in 50 cal. puts 3 shots in a 3in.circle with open sights @ 100. I swap the barrels with a 12 or 20 for Turkey hunting. Only gives me single shot capabilities but that is all I have needed.

No experience with 300 WM I am not one for recoil. 50 cal. and 12 ga. are my limits. Largest rifle 25-06 and 6.8.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Short, what model Howa was yours? I have looked at those too, as well as the Remington 700 and have not completely ruled out the savage.


----------

